# 85L mk II rubber coating breakdown



## TommyLee (Feb 19, 2016)

the rubberized coating on my 3 yr old 85L mk II seemes to be breaking down...
feels a bit gummy/sticky ...

... can it be restored...or better yet would canon consider this a defective material issue and ..can it be re-applied by them...? if they can replace/repair is it expensive ...if they wont cover it...

it has not separated but doesn't feel like it is gonna last.....


the lens is dead-on accurate .... just the finish on the rubber makes it... lower value...I suppose
thanks for advice.....


----------



## Viggo (Feb 19, 2016)

I have had at least 7-8 85mm's and haven't seen this before, could you post a picture?


----------



## rs (Feb 19, 2016)

Viggo said:


> I have had at least 7-8 85mm's and haven't seen this before, could you post a picture?



7-8? What happened to the first 6-7? ???


----------



## Viggo (Feb 20, 2016)

rs said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I have had at least 7-8 85mm's and haven't seen this before, could you post a picture?
> ...



Lol, fair question, my needs change and I can't agree with myself, and since I can't own every lens at the same time, I buy and sell a lot.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 20, 2016)

Viggo said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Yup ... I see the 200L II has disappeared


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 20, 2016)

you really can't SEE it... but you can feel it ... a photo cant show much...
......
it is as if i put some chem on it to clean it...which I never did...
or maybe it is just a batch of the rubbery 'grip' stuff...that went bad?...


----------



## Viggo (Feb 20, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...



Yeah, it just wasn't the 200 f2.0 L, and I miss that lens SO much... The 35 is too awesome though


----------



## chromophore (Feb 20, 2016)

You have a few options:

Least risky option: Send it in to Canon to have them replace the exterior components. This will cost money, but not a prohibitive amount.

More risky option: Use a solvent to dissolve the coating, and live without it. I don't recommend this due to the danger of fluids entering the lens through crevices in the barrel.

You cannot reverse this type of damage. It is caused by contact with oils or metals or atmosphere that break down the coating; it is permanent, and it will spread over time. What you should be concerned about is the question of how it started to decay: how are you storing and cleaning the lens? Did it come into contact with something that might cause this phenomenon? What are the environmental conditions of its use?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2016)

TommyLee said:


> the rubberized coating on my 3 yr old 85L mk II seemes to be breaking down...
> feels a bit gummy/sticky ...
> 
> ... can it be restored...or better yet would canon consider this a defective material issue and ..can it be re-applied by them...? if they can replace/repair is it expensive ...if they wont cover it...
> ...



Are you talking the rubber focus ring? I don't think that there is any other rubber.

The rubber rings are just a rubber band that will stretch to attach and detach. Ask Canon for a replacement, or buy one, they are cheap.


----------



## chromophore (Feb 20, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > the rubberized coating on my 3 yr old 85L mk II seemes to be breaking down...
> ...



Sadly, no. The exterior barrel of the EF 85/1.2L II is treated with a special rubberized finish to improve grip, because it is a fat, heavy, and round lens. It isn't found in most other EF lenses--in fact, I can't think of any other lenses in production that have it.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 20, 2016)

chromophore said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > TommyLee said:
> ...



Amazing. I never noticed that even after using the 85L II for the past few years. I had to take a very close look at the lens to realise that there is indeed some rubber compound added to the barrel. 

I agree with your earlier post. If the rubber is starting to decompose, the only solution is to send it out to Canon.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 20, 2016)

That's correct, can only think of one that might have the same coating, the 50 f1.0 L.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 20, 2016)

I just did a quick search on the internet and the part in question is CY3-2154-000 and is available from Canon for (admittedly) $27. 

You can also buy it for $50 from eBay. Here's the link - 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-85mm-F-1-2-II-Main-Cover-Housing-Assy-Replacement-Part-CY3-2154-000-/111612070699

Hope this helps


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 21, 2016)

thanks everyone ... and J.R. nominated for saint hood... if I even try it my self.
I MAY send to canon.....

...
a thought ...for tomorrow....

people here are so helpful..
thanks a lot...


----------



## RunAndGun (Feb 21, 2016)

It's possible that whatever the coating/compound is, it's related to a special "protein paint*" that they used to coat their lens grips with on their handheld(ENG) TV lenses. I had it eventually start to breakdown down and come off of my old lens on my first Betacam. Really nasty when it does start to finally come off. I haven't noticed anything like that on my 85, though. Of course, the time that my old eng lens spent in my hand far outweighs the time the 85, and all of my still lenses combined, by many orders of magnitude.


*Canon sales literature stated that it was "Specially developed protein paint exclusively engineered to absorb moisture while enhancing the feel of the lens."


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 21, 2016)

TommyLee said:


> you really can't SEE it... but you can feel it ... a photo cant show much...
> ......
> it is as if i put some chem on it to clean it...which I never did...
> or maybe it is just a batch of the rubbery 'grip' stuff...that went bad?...



Feels like a steering wheel that's been in a hot car too much right? Not saying the lens was in a hot car, but that is probably how it feels... kind of sticky. I'd send it to Canon. Maybe the batch of rubber was mixed poorly.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 21, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > the rubberized coating on my 3 yr old 85L mk II seemes to be breaking down...
> ...



That is nice information. Thanks! I learn a lot from you.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 21, 2016)

dilbert said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > TommyLee said:
> ...



I'd still send it in unless there is a third party that supplies the part... or get the part direct from Canon if possible.


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 22, 2016)

thanks all you informed and ...sharp minds..

I decided to send the lens....to Canon for an estimate..
they have always treated me good.. (NON-CPS)
pro photo portland is sending for me...where I buy stuff...

I will guess $150 to do it right...
which is about 1/2 case of fairly good wine...
(how I measure things)

I assume they will clean up and make like new...
I could be wrong though..

the lens is a sell/dont sell ...constant item in my head...
because I want the new version of 85-135 range with stabilized function...
MAYBE if I am lucky..
they will make a new 135 I.S. f2..
and I will keep the old bokeh...master...

the 135 was like the 200 f2 but 'shakey' ..

so I am SURE they know they want a 135 I.S. 

also I would get the 200 f2 mkII version.. if out soon..

..

all this talk triggered by rotting rubber....
the comment that it was organic and ...it reacted with organic...made sense.. I never put anything on it.. not armor all or windex....etc.. just water on a cloth... because it was in a limited environment...
///
so ..
my duty to report the cost...and outcome to my friends who helped with so many good ideas..

....

lucky to have these places to chat


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 29, 2016)

well
Canon wants a flat rate $327 to replace the rubber grip..
I suppose they have someone clean it and run it thru production..
I get 6 mos warranty......til the new rubber breaks down I guess..
....

seems a rip...but labor is high..
supposedly it is re-calibrated.... etc..

but it was dead-on accurate 1-2 micro adjust clicks if that..

sigh..
and I read that the rubber part is $27 from canon...

...

I will ponder this.....sort of stuck....
I wonder how difficult it is to do...
clean and then properly glue.. the part on?

has anyone ever done this or seen a video of it done?..

thanks if anyone follows up on this post..

TOM


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 29, 2016)

ok
I refused the repair..
because it SEEMS like the rubber assembly is a shell ...covered in the 'grippy' substance..
and no gluing///cleaning required..

so 3 screws hole the assembly on..

seems like a 'sleeve'....

so I will try it myself....
.......
$27.48 + $7 shipping
and 3 screws...
versus I screw from canon repaeirs...ok...
seems a bit much..
however I do understand the repair business 
once they 'touch it' they own it for the 6 months warranty...

.........

so 
I will report this progress...
////

J.R. you are my personal hero..
if this works as it seems it may...
you saved the day...

so... 
pending success of the repair..by me...

if you ever are in Portland Oregon...
I will drive you thru the wine country ...on a personal tour.. 
including the samples costs etc...and lunch...
...
thanks for that tip...
about the $27 part...

I await the return of lens and arrival of the new part...


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 7, 2016)

ok
part not arrived... but rejected repair.... lens now back in my arms....
....

6 screws...3 body...3 end
did NOT remove flange...
the shell just slips off....

back together til mailman arrives...


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 10, 2016)

ok
thank you all..
'repair' completed...
photo shows ...installed... notice the new part has some extra markings that the original did not have...


thanks to J.R. for the lead...towards the part...and ease of repair


----------



## Viggo (Mar 10, 2016)

Sweet! Thanks for the update, and congrats on a fixed lens 8)


----------



## TeT (Mar 10, 2016)

Goo Gone in the spray bottle works wonders on the sticky rubber coating fail. You have to scrub the %[email protected]# out of it, but it does come off. It is exactly like a tacky steering wheel and starts with dirt/grime and oils from your hand combined with heat etc...

Never had it happen on a Canon Lens though.. Mostly Nikon Bodies


----------



## J.R. (Mar 11, 2016)

TommyLee said:


> ok
> thank you all..
> 'repair' completed...
> photo shows ...installed... notice the new part has some extra markings that the original did not have...
> ...



Great to see that it worked out!


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 11, 2016)

thanks again J.R. ....
you helped me a lot with the tip....


and Tet...your comment above....my brother said the oils in my hands were likely the cause...
he is a jet mechanic (retired) and motorcycle racer now... 
pretty skilled...fixer
he mentioned the hand oils first thing..
if you touch a bearing with bare hand... you cause troubles...

and I wonder if the moderate heat added to the trouble...like you said..

for Canon...I say good design where you can slide on a replacement..
and of course if they 'repair' the lens in anyway...they sort of have a risk of responsibility
for anything that goes wrong..even if it seems unrelated...
they calibrate, certify and warrantee the lens for 6mos.. 
so I cant really fault them too much ...for the big price...


///

the thing about this forum and others is... 
we help each other ...all the time...

thanks again to all


----------



## Canon_Shooter (Mar 11, 2016)

TommyLee said:


> thanks again to all




where did you get the part?


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 11, 2016)

Canon_shooter
........
directly from Canon

Jamesburg N.J.
866-481-2569

quick and easy
credit card on the phone... $27.48 and $7 shipping.....a week...

Tom


----------



## ikeithb (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: 85L mk II rubber coating breakdown SAME HERE!*

Why is this happening? Any ideas on this?


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: 85L mk II rubber coating breakdown SAME HERE!*



ikeithb said:


> Why is this happening? Any ideas on this?



DEET did it!!! Sorry for late reply.


----------



## TommyLee (Sep 25, 2016)

ikeithb
/////
best guess....
oils and contaminants transferred from hands..

as you pass thru industrialized society each day...
you touch all sorts of stuff...
and collect chemicals, contaminants....
one or more maybe act as solvent in a way to breakdown the rubber...
Camera bodies seem to do better than this older lens

this lens design is pretty old... looks the same as mark 1 to me
.... so that may be 15+ yr old tech in that rubbery feeling grip....

two things good here
1. after J.R. gave me a lead... I gained confidence in trying something myself
2. the design was good to let the old part slide off so easily..replacement was almost no effort

one worrying thing...what other lenses or bodies will have this happen?

TOM


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 25, 2016)

OP, Tom, do you use insect repellent?

It will definitely break down rubberized coatings. Well documented.


----------



## RBC5 (Sep 25, 2016)

Not just insect repellent, as there are several kinds, but DEET itself. It is a solvent that dissolves plastics, synthetic clothing, even varnish. If you rub enough of it on your hands you can pick up your camera and leave permanent fingerprints in the plastic. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 25, 2016)

TommyLee said:


> two things good here
> 1. after J.R. gave me a lead... I gained confidence in trying something myself
> 2. the design was good to let the old part slide off so easily..replacement was almost no effort
> 
> ...



Occasionally, someone has a problem with rubber or coatings on cameras and lenses. Its common enough such that replacement rubber parts for lenses and cameras are sold on ebay. You can get them from Canon, of course. I've had literally dozens of Canon lenses and bodies, and have removed those rubber parts to service some of them, but never yet had to replace one, but it does happen.


----------



## Rob-downunder (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi,

This is not an uncommon issue with the 85 1.2. What you need to do is buy spare part CY3-2154-000, which you can find on eBay US for 50 bucks. There are 6 small screws to undo, slip the old cover off and replace with the new. These screws are only for the plastic cover and do not affect the lens alignment in any way. 

In all the cases I've seen online the affected rubber is restricted to this cover, although sometimes there may be a little of the gummy rubber that has been transferred to other parts of the housing, this should be minor and easily cleaned after replacing the faulty cover. 

Rob


----------



## TommyLee (Sep 29, 2016)

YuengLinger


never use insect repellents..
or paints...
or cleaning solvents ...(much)....
I would hazard a guess.... hand cream.... chapstick-like products....stuff like that ... that works its way into our lives...
....

and the part is available from canon...check this thread closely.... 
for $27 + shipping.....
no need for e-bay


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 29, 2016)

looks like its was melting from extreme heat/fire


----------



## Billybob (Oct 23, 2017)

An amazing topic!

I finally decided to get rid of my 85mm L II. However, when I pulled it out of storage, it had the sticky feel described in the thread.

Glad to find there is an easy--and inexpensive--fix.


----------



## JEL (Jan 9, 2018)

Don't want to necropost, but just saw this thread and wondered: Is it really a 'problem' (Other than perhaps a visual one)?

I would think it doesn't really lead to less grip, and perhaps even to a better grip (Like resin on a handball perhaps; sticky, messy, but almost glueing the ball to your hand)

I have had the 85 since 2012, but I actually thought this part was made of metal  (It hasn't started 'melting' on mine ...yet)


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 9, 2018)

JEL said:


> Don't want to necropost, but just saw this thread and wondered: Is it really a 'problem' (Other than perhaps a visual one)?
> 
> I would think it doesn't really lead to less grip, and perhaps even to a better grip (Like resin on a handball perhaps; sticky, messy, but almost glueing the ball to your hand)
> 
> I have had the 85 since 2012, but I actually thought this part was made of metal  (It hasn't started 'melting' on mine ...yet)



I made the bad mistake, once, of buying a "leather blend" sofa. Within two years it started blistering and peeling badly. The furniture store told me, "Certain brands of cheap shampoos and conditioners will cause this issue."

It was the "cheap" shot that really hurt me.

Thank goodness, my 1.2's rubber seems like new, as if it never saw much action.


----------



## mariuspavel (Jan 27, 2018)

I had a EF 85 1.2 II for 3 years, never had this problem. Really strange


----------

